# Scary Days Are Here Again



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

With rising glee and creeping dread I greet the sight of Halloween merchandise in our big box stores. It's wonderful, don't get me wrong, but it's all so fleeting.

In years past the anticipation would get the better of me, and I would stalk through the stores right after July 4th, hoping for a glimpse, any glimmer, of something Halloween related. 

Then, once the merchandise was out, I could spend hours, days, pouring over items, comparing styles and designs, figuring out just what would work best in the display. 

But today it's not the same. Everything's so rushed, the season so condensed, it's impossible not feel a bit cheated. Where once it seemed the days stretched endlessly and there was lots of time to mull decorating options, now it's a necessity that, as soon as the merchandise hits the shelf, you better be ready to get what you want, because all to soon the'll be relegating it to the secondary sales section. 

Don't get me wrong, I obviously still love the season, but it feels like it's getting short shrifted.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Your post sounds like poetry to me.

I am a little annoyed with the stores as well, shortening Halloween it seems this year.


----------



## beautycastvixen (Sep 27, 2007)

I feel the same way...can we not just enjoy Halloween before the stores get out the Christmas items?


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks *MrsMyers666*! I don't know about you guys, but anymore I've become very picky about what I buy, since they've seemingly forshortened the Halloween season by getting most of the Xmas stuff out at the same time. Nothing says "Christmas" like holiday crap spilling out everywhere you look!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I already see christmas items coming out of the wood work!


----------



## harveya (Oct 20, 2007)

where are the free halloween song


----------



## harveya (Oct 20, 2007)

i have not recived a answer to my question yet where are the free halloween songs at if no answer i well take you of my pc


----------

